# APRIL 3 - Amazon Free Gifting - State of Rebellion - Ten Books per day



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

UPDATE: APRIL 3, 2011 - Through the month of April, I will offer a free Gift copy of _*State of Rebellion*_ (see below) to the first ten people who email me and post in this thread to keep the thread live. Each day the clock restarts at NOON, California time, with the first ten emails received after that time being Gifted.

Thanks for your interest. Email me at gordonwryan at AOL dot com.



* State of Rebellion, by Gordon Ryan
A Pug Connor Novel, Book One *
Read a sample of State of Rebellion!




 _Reached #1 on Kindle bestseller > Thrillers > Political, on Sept 19, 2010_

*Steve Windwalker, Kindle Nation Daily -"State of Rebellion is one of the most interesting political what-if novels I have ever read." *
A twelfth generation American and a fifth generation Californian + A financial mogul intent on creating his own nation + A fraudulent election system + a state determined to leave America and go it alone. Add a rebellious western militia group and a Marine Corps colonel assigned by the president to investigate the secessionist movement and what do you have? Dynamic action, political intrigue, and a nation far removed from the intent of the Founding Fathers.




[tr][td][/td][td]

*Uncivil Liberties, by Gordon Ryan 
A Pug Connor Novel, Book Two *
Read a sample of Uncivil Liberties!





A new president. A hijacked commercial airliner. An impossible decision. Book Two of the Pug Connor novels ratchets up the tension as terrorists come to America . . . and some are even born here. The western states jump on the California bandwagon and decide they can change the course of history by bringing America back to the original principles. But a nuclear weapon at Hoover Dam . . . [/td][/tr]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gordon,

Congratulations on the new release!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

I have just posted two new book trailers for the Pug Connor novels on You Tube. Click on the Video tab to the right side of each listing.

Both _*State of Rebellion * _ and _*Uncivil Liberties * _ are now available on Kindle (and other ebook format) and in printed edition at Amazon.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

$20.00 GIFT CERTIFICATE  - Effective immediately, each month, readers of *State of Rebellion   * or *Uncivil Liberties   * can enter to receive a $20.00 gift certificate good for Amazon purchases. Simply email a copy of your purchase receipt from Amazon to [email protected]  confirming purchase. One certificate will be awarded each month until further notice, starting November 1, 2010. (October purchases will be honored for the November certificate)


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

On Friday, Nov 12th, _*Uncivil Liberties * _ will be the Kindle Nation Daily sponsor and also highlighted on the Indie Spotlite. Anyone purchasing either *State of Rebellion  * or _*Uncivil Liberties * _ today or tomorrow, and providing me with confirmation of purchase from Amazon, can choose one other of my novels for free by emailing me your choice.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Uncivil Liberties is the KB Banner Post today and please note, I have a free Kindle promotional running for the first 100 buyers who post a review on Amazon.  Cheers, and good luck.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

On Monday, Jan 17, my latest release, Uncivil Liberties, will be the KB Book of the Day.  Book One, State of Rebellion now has 23 reviews, with a 4.6 rating average.  Book Two, Uncivil Liberties, is beginning to follow in its footsteps.

Anyone who purchases Uncivil Liberties may email me at gordonwryan at aol dot com with Amazon proof of purchase and I will provide a copy of any other novel I have for free.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Uncivil Liberties as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Good luck with your day, Gordon.  However, I believe it is Sunday the 16th, not Monday the 17th.  Might want to change that in your subject line.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, DA.  I was looking at my own calendar and not thinking straight.  It IS Monday the 17th, here in New Zealand.  Title changed and my appreciation to you for catching that error.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have read both State of Rebellion and Uncivil Liberties. I loved them!! I am awaiting the next in the series.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for that nice post, LadyKnight.  From you "Go Lady Vols," I gather there is a Tennessee connection in there somewhere, so you must have liked Senator Culpepper, descendent of Nathan Bedford Forrest.  As I write Book Three, To Faithfully Execute, I have not yet decided whether he will be a "good" guy or a "bad" guy.   

I am leaning toward good guy, with him being an important part of Pug Connor uncovering the deception behind the private security firm, Strategic Initiatives, and their involvement in domestic terrorism.  Any thoughts about old man Culpepper??

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

With the third volume of the Pug Connor series, _To Faithfully Execute_, soon to be released, I have placed Book One, _State of Rebellion_, at $.99 for a limited time. Thanks for your interest.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

New promotional to offer free Gifting through Amazon.  Please read OP.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Hi, Gordon. I sent you an e-mail.


Thanks, Matthew. I just got back home and sent your Gift copy. If you would please return here and confirm receipt, I would appreciate it. All the best,

Gordon Ryan


----------

